# DaYan GuHong Green & Orange Color On WitEden



## WitEden (Jul 10, 2010)

*Color DaYan GuHong On WitEden*












Color DaYan GuHong:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161







Green Color：http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=158 










Orange Color：http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=157

Yellow Color:
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=160





Blue Color:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=159


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Orange looks AWESOME!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 10, 2010)

Chris Tran will be happy for the green cube.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, we are now officially closer to a stickerless cube.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 10, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> OK, we are now officially closer to a stickerless cube.



I guess you've never heard about V-cubes then...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

If you can get all 6 colours, then we're good  good thing you can split the corners into 3 parts


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> M4rQu5 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, we are now officially closer to a stickerless cube.
> ...



i guess he meant a stickerless 3x3 cube that turns as good as the dayan.... as the v cube only hav a stickerless 7x7, both of which are extremly gimmicky :| (no corners, whadda hell)


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> OK, we are now officially closer to a stickerless cube.



yessss, and the way it would work would be buy 1 get 5 free, haha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

so if you buy all 6 colors, in the end we'll have 6 cubes that we need to distinguish them with the ninja star color...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 10, 2010)

I want 6 colored-cube. Roar!


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure looks turquoise to me


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 13, 2010)

After all 6 colors are in production, I suppose some shops could combine pieces from all the DIY kits and sell them for the same price. They wouldn't lose any money at all.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 14, 2010)

Or since you'll end up with 5 extras you could always all pitch in and everybody gets a cube.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

Wait... it's been done! Check the op! Amazing! Buying right now!

err, sometime today at least.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 14, 2010)

HOLY BALLS THAT STICKERLESS CUBE IS SEXY


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 14, 2010)

I already bought a black one. ;___;
I love the green one! D:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty colors.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't there used to be like a turquoise one? o.o


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 15, 2010)

Will you be getting other colors like pink and purple? Man that makes me sound so gay but this is for my girlfriend!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 15, 2010)

Pink and purple are the manliest colors though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Pink and purple are the manliest colors though.



this.


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 15, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Pink and purple are the manliest colors though.
> ...



that.


----------



## Ron (Jul 16, 2010)

The 6 colour one looks awesome. I ordered 2. Hopefully I can show them at Düsseldorf Open next weekend. I think you cannot see the colours on the back, so it looks acceptable for competitions. Maybe we have to scratch off one of the logos (on white AND on yellow?).


----------



## Forte (Jul 16, 2010)

Ron said:


> The 6 colour one looks awesome. I ordered 2. Hopefully I can show them at Düsseldorf Open next weekend. I think you cannot see the colours on the back, so it looks acceptable for competitions. Maybe we have to scratch off one of the logos (on white AND on yellow?).



I just got my Guhong and the logo is its own transparent sticker, so I'm assuming it's the same for that too.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 22, 2010)

Slight bump

I ordered my 6 color DaYan GuHong on Saturday, used UPS shipping and got it this Wednesday. I was completely amazed it was so fast, I'm used to most non-US orders taking weeks.

I also wanted to say that out of the box the 6 color DaYan GuHong is by far my favorite cube (and I've tried all modern cubes in multiples F-II, AV, Haiyan Memory). Interestingly the 6 color was even better than the black DaYan GuHong that I got in the same order. Maybe I just need to tweak the black one a bit though.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Jul 22, 2010)

These remind me of the C4U colored cubes!


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got mine today (Wednesday the 28th), and I ordered it 2 weeks ago on the 14th. The 6 color Gu Hong is definitely better than any cube I have right now, and yeah, I've tried the F-II, Alpha V, and the Haiyan Memory. The cube comes with stickers just in case you still want to sticker it, which is nice. It also seems to be prelubed, as it turns great right out of the box, and its corner cutting ability is phenomenal. I honestly don't get why masterofthebass would say this cube isn't any good, it's better than any cube I've ever tried. In fact, it's so good that when I try to play with my F-II I've found that I have to adjust to the lesser corner cutting ability in order to avoid locking up constantly. Make sure to warm up before doing another event after you finish 3x3, because this might just ruin your 4x4 solves.

Now for this:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4072938/Pictures/Stickerless_DaYan_GuHong.JPG ...ain't she purdy?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> The 6 colour one looks awesome. I think you cannot see the colours on the back, so it looks acceptable for competitions.



I think so too.
Its stickerless and coloured cubies comply the 2010 regulation.

3d) Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures *or painted colours.*


----------

